# Pike Island Dam



## jim426 (Jan 10, 2006)

Was there Yesterday Friday the 23, for about 2 hours never had a bite, no one there had a bite, but the day was beautiful, a little more wind than I like, but the bite is differently not on, If anybody hears anything please chime in,Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nobody caught anything eh? Wow, I didn't expect to see that. I figured as high as the waters been and now this late in the season, and now that the water is good and frigid, that they'd be on fire!! Oh well, that's fishing for ya!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished Pike Island dam tonight 4 till dark. Threw jigs till 6 tried husky jerks till 6:30 nothing not even a bump


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

pike island this evening 5 fish 2 walleyes 3 sauger not big 15 to 17 inch fished off pier blade bait and minnow had to get waders out to fish pier


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Could anyone give directions to the pike island dam? If anyone has a good map site I could look up . Thanks for your help!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure where your coming from. Dam is near Yorkville, OHIO off Route 7.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

did anyone fish the pike over the weekend would like to head down there this week


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fishhunter24 said:


> did anyone fish the pike over the weekend would like to head down there this week


will be going down next couple of days will report how i do


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Pike+Island+Lock+and+Dam

Check this out, maybe it will get you there.

Bill


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

take public road exit off of rt 7 and turn towards the river and go till the road is a T turn right cant miss the dam maybe a half mile


----------

